# DP MANUAL



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can download the DP MANUAL for free???

Thanks


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

whoa man, long time no see. anyway, there is a link somewhere on the site to download it for free. i cant remember where though, sorry i cant be of more help.

PS - does anyone know if i could get in trouble for copy and pasting the DP manual to this site? if so, let me know before i do it. wouldn't want to gat anyone in trouble for some copy right shit or something.


----------



## JumpJump (Jun 24, 2009)

I posted it a few weeks back, but it was taken down.

I can't find the link anymore. I should have a copy on my older computer, I'll try and get it and reply here, then people can PM me if they want it.

There's no monetary value on somebody's mental health. Broke people deserve just as much attention as those with money. Slapping a price tag on somebody's mental wellbeing is disgusting, though I understand why a link to pirated material would be removed.


----------



## grues0me (Feb 12, 2010)

JumpJump said:


> I posted it a few weeks back, but it was taken down.
> 
> I can't find the link anymore. I should have a copy on my older computer, I'll try and get it and reply here, then people can PM me if they want it.
> 
> There's no monetary value on somebody's mental health. Broke people deserve just as much attention as those with money. Slapping a price tag on somebody's mental wellbeing is disgusting, though I understand why a link to pirated material would be removed.


I found it of little help. It seems like a collection of DP symtoms and a constant repeating of the phrase "youre not sick, just dont think about DP, distract yourself". Thats it, in a nutshell.

May give hope to some people, but for "DP people" its just a conclusion they have come by themselves already by now. Just my opinion.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommygunz said:


> whoa man, long time no see. anyway, there is a link somewhere on the site to download it for free. i cant remember where though, sorry i cant be of more help.
> 
> PS - does anyone know if i could get in trouble for copy and pasting the DP manual to this site? if so, let me know before i do it. wouldn't want to gat anyone in trouble for some copy right shit or something.


Hey tommy guns, you could try posting just the important parts of the manual. 
I haven't been online in a while, tough times going on right now. I was put on a diferent antipsychotic and my anxiety and dp got worse.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

that sucks man, im sorry to here that. revsarah messged me and asked me not to post the DP manual considering that it is someone elses work. so as per her reguest i won't post it. but if you read phasedout24's post 90% better after 4 years hears how, it is pretty much exactly what the DP manual teaches you. good luck bro.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

k thanks man


----------

